# Garden furniture maintenance



## PeteXXX (18 May 2021)

My swing seat needs some preventative maintenance.. 







It's unvarnished, (but treated with summat, maybe waxed?) pine. Would teak oil be good on the framework? 

What would the CC experts recommend on the seat (as teak oil would stain clothing, I reckon).


----------



## Drago (18 May 2021)

Teak oil or danish oil.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2021)

I don't think it'll be any use on the seat as it will stain clothing, won't it?


----------



## Beebo (18 May 2021)

Once it’s dry the oil doesn’t stain. 
I used to oil my teak garden furniture, until I bought low maintenance plastic rattan stuff.


----------



## Donger (18 May 2021)

My new teak tree bench came with instructions to use teak oil on it, so I wouldn't worry about clothing being stained. On my bottle of teak oil it says to use it in warm, dry weather. I've been waiting (and will probably be left waiting a while longer yet) for the weather to be right to apply a coat.


----------



## Landsurfer (18 May 2021)

Divide the cost of purchase by 24 (months) ..
If the monthly cost is LESS than double figures, do nothing, and in 2 years set fire to it during a Viking themed barbecue. 
Then buy another one ...
Repeat .....

If the 24 x division is double figures .. then you earn too much and you hate the planet !!


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 May 2021)

Never use "teak oil" on real Teak. It isnt Teal oil and will disolve the real Teak oil inside the wood.


----------



## Landsurfer (18 May 2021)

To be honest ... if Garden Furniture Maintenance is you biggest worry ... you are very lucky !


----------



## Tail End Charlie (18 May 2021)

OSMO oil, the outdoor variant. Pricy, but exceptionally good. Once dry, it won't stain clothing or anything.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> To be honest ... if Garden Furniture Maintenance is you biggest worry ... you are very lucky !


If it was my biggest worry, I'd post a Grauniad link and post this in N&CA, hence it's in the Café.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2021)

Teak Oil or OSMO it is by the sound of it, ta 👍🏼


----------



## postman (18 May 2021)

Now we have the same problem.Mrs P has bought linseed oil,I am going to try it on the overhead frame first to see how it dries,before I do any of the other bits,playing safe,what we need is a long dry spell.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 May 2021)

Serious question here. Not being funny,but what is the point of a swing seat? They don't look like they can swing very much,like those swings we see in children's areas of parks do. If they don't swing much as i suspect,why not just have a normal static bench?🤔


----------



## Spiderweb (19 May 2021)

Another shout for Osmo.


----------



## Spinney (19 May 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Serious question here. Not being funny,but what is the point of a swing seat? They don't look like they can swing very much,like those swings we see in children's areas of parks do. If they don't swing much as i suspect,why not just have a normal static bench?🤔


Gentle rocking is very soothing.


----------



## Beebo (19 May 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Serious question here. Not being funny,but what is the point of a swing seat? They don't look like they can swing very much,like those swings we see in children's areas of parks do. If they don't swing much as i suspect,why not just have a normal static bench?🤔


A bench for Swingers. 

Kinky sex games in the garden?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2021)

Spinney said:


> Gentle rocking is very soothing.





Accy cyclist said:


> Serious question here. Not being funny,but what is the point of a swing seat? They don't look like they can swing very much,like those swings we see in children's areas of parks do. If they don't swing much as i suspect,why not just have a normal static bench?🤔


^^ What @Spinney said ^^


Beebo said:


> A bench for Swingers.
> 
> Kinky sex games in the garden?


Actually, it cannot be seen from any surrounding windows. But...


----------



## Drago (19 May 2021)

If you try linseed oil make sure its the boiled variety, or itll nevery dry fully.

Personally id go danish oil. Its a mix of oil and vanish, dirt cheap, easy to apply, ages gracefully, and is easy to prep for another coat a few years further down the line.


----------



## mistyoptic (19 May 2021)

Did quite a bit of research on this when we bought our teak table and chairs some years ago.

General conclusion/advice was either be prepared to retreat it regularly (lots of work) or let it age/weather naturally. Ours looks slightly grey weathered but has had nothing but an overwinter cover. Don’t make work for yourself


----------



## stephec (19 May 2021)

Spinney said:


> Gentle rocking is very soothing.


This. 

We've got one of the metal framed variety and I ended up asleep after lying down on it last summer. 😊


----------



## stephec (19 May 2021)

Beebo said:


> A bench for Swingers.
> 
> Kinky sex games in the garden?


A sensible answer at last. 😛


----------



## kynikos (20 May 2021)

I'm with Landsurfer on this. I've just got rid of a bamboo rocker which has been in the garden for 20 years - outside 24/7 April/September and garaged over winter. Zero maintenance in all that time.


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2021)

MrsF just bought a wooden swing seat for at the caravan. Will await the product tests above.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2021)

All I need now is a dry spell!!
It might be a while


----------



## Buck (20 May 2021)

If you go for Osmo Oil be careful as it is designed for vertical surfaces only. 
we have Osmo on our fence, man shed and canopy and all is great. The garden furniture doesn’t last though.

A good place to buy from is www.wood-finishes-direct.com. Best prices and next day delivery.


----------



## PK99 (20 May 2021)

Buck said:


> If you go for Osmo Oil be careful as* it is designed for vertical surfaces only. *
> we have Osmo on our fence, man shed and canopy and all is great. The garden furniture doesn’t last though.
> 
> A good place to buy from is www.wood-finishes-direct.com. Best prices and next day delivery.




Where do you get that from?


----------



## Buck (20 May 2021)

PK99 said:


> Where do you get that from?



Fro memory it says it on the tin and also it’s on the blurb on the websites.


----------



## Buck (20 May 2021)

https://osmouk.com/product/uv-protection-oil/

“CLEAR PROTECTION FOR VERTICAL STRUCTURES”

When I spoke to them they said it will not last very long where water sits on the surface hence it being good for vertical as the water will naturally shed.


----------



## midlife (20 May 2021)

Sadolin Super Dec. Water based and fades not peels, might be OK


----------



## PK99 (20 May 2021)

Buck said:


> https://osmouk.com/product/uv-protection-oil/
> 
> “CLEAR PROTECTION FOR VERTICAL STRUCTURES”
> 
> When I spoke to them they said it will not last very long where water sits on the surface hence it being good for vertical as the water will naturally shed.



Ah, specific to the outdoor uv oil, not osmo in general.


----------



## Buck (20 May 2021)

PK99 said:


> Ah, specific to the outdoor uv oil, not osmo in general.



No sorry wasn’t clear in my first post. Osmo though is a brilliant product even though it is on the expensive side.


----------



## postman (3 Jun 2021)

Ok I have taken advantage of the cooler weather and have oiled the bench and frame,I used boiled linseed oil.Put it on with a cloth.It went on really well,covered beautifully.A nice dark colour.Now waiting to see how long it takes to dry.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2021)

I now have some Teak Oil. I might apply a coat later on today.

Edit: Apparently, I have to fix a dripping tap first, though 😂


----------



## postman (3 Jun 2021)

Came up really well,this has a rich dark red seat cushion and matching cover over the top.


----------



## jowwy (3 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Came up really well,this has a rich dark red seat cushion and watch by cover over the top.


looks nice that.....i'm in the middle of building an arbor seating area for the Mrs






just need to make the custom bench now……..which is 75% complete

timber costs a fortune lol


----------



## postman (3 Jun 2021)

My word the sun awoke at two thirty,I looked at my watch,it's hot,well the boiled linseed oil was already dry,the seat and frame look superb.It is the first time I have oiled any garden furniture,wow the wood has been transformed.And it did not take long not was it hard,even the underside of the bench got treated.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2021)

Half way through... 🎨


----------



## postman (5 Jun 2021)

Yesterday I have the garden shed a coat of forest green shed fence paint,it covered superbly.Today has been a lawn cutting day,plus some overhead branches from next doors hedge got a trimming.We are locked in tomorrow while 13-00 due to a triathlon,so some weeding is going to be done.But boy is it hot.


----------

